# What's your weather preference when playing golf?



## jonasmills (May 15, 2011)

Here in town I was golfing with slight gusts of wind, drizzle then rain, and all of a sudden the sun comes shining out from the clouds making it much easier to play.

I was curious of the general consensus: What's your favorite weather to play golf?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

No rain, and preferably not in a hoolie - although I seem to play well in a hoolie. Warm enough to play without a sweater.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Our weather here in florida went from nice mid 70's to low 80's a few months back to 95 degrees, humid to very hot and dry; that's pretty much what we have with a nice breeze coming off the gulf of mexico of 10-15 knots. we are supposed to get our normal afternoon short rains soon.
Since most of the year is very hot and humid with a good breeze, I have adapted over the years and I like to play in the afternoons when the sun is hottest and the people are the fewest. Tee off around 2pm.or 3pm. and finish just as a cooling breeze of evening approaches.
I also like playing late in the day, 5pm. tee off and finish by dark easily. Just have to watch the snakes and gators because that's when they like dinner.






jonasmills said:


> Here in town I was golfing with slight gusts of wind, drizzle then rain, and all of a sudden the sun comes shining out from the clouds making it much easier to play.
> 
> I was curious of the general consensus: What's your favorite weather to play golf?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like to play in partly cloudy days some where between 20-25c is nice but I normally play anywhere from 10-33c depending on the season anything the other sides of that is just to cold or to hot.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The hotter the better for me. Give me triple digit heat with less than 10% humidity and it's "game on" for me. I can always find the shade. If I can't have that, then just about anything else where there is no wind involved. :thumbsup:


----------



## TangoWhiskey (May 17, 2011)

Baking hot and not a breath of wind or cloud in the sky for me! Especcially mornings when those greens have had a good watering overnight, lovely!


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

Would love to play in some mid 70 degree temps with a light breeze. Spring has sucked here. Played in a scramble on sunday with 45mph winds. It felt like a lot of work.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

old zeke said:


> Would love to play in some mid 70 degree temps with a light breeze. Spring has sucked here. Played in a scramble on sunday with 45mph winds. It felt like a lot of work.


Zeke you haven't commented much this year good to have you back. I'm with you on the temps, but I'm crazy enough to play in triple digit temps. So Frogshair game on this summer in Fillmore. July 1 to the 9th I'll be in Seattle so after June the 3rd the bantering is on.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Seattle is one of my favorite cities. Tell everyone up there I said hello. :thumbsup: As for Fillmore any Tuesday, or Wednesday will do fine for me. Just let me know the actual dates. I will be at the Best Western Motel Monday afternoon sometime. Also, if we are walking I will need some advanced notice, so that I can have the tires rotated on my ClicGear. Then again if they give each our own carts we can race for their pinks...... We are going to have a good time. :thumbsup: 



broken tee said:


> Zeke you haven't commented much this year good to have you back. I'm with you on the temps, but I'm crazy enough to play in triple digit temps. So Frogshair game on this summer in Fillmore. July 1 to the 9th I'll be in Seattle so after June the 3rd the bantering is on.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Seattle is one of my favorite cities. Tell everyone up there I said hello. :thumbsup: As for Fillmore any Tuesday, or Wednesday will do fine for me. Just let me know the actual dates. I will be at the Best Western Motel Monday afternoon sometime. Also, if we are walking I will need some advanced notice, so that I can have the tires rotated on my ClicGear. Then again if they give each our own carts we can race for their pinks...... We are going to have a good time. :thumbsup:


Seattle is my hometown have to spend some time with my parents, younger brother and the grandkids. played golf there didn't calculate for air density not sure but I think my 8 year old grandson at the time out drove me.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2011)

the less wind the better for me as it makes my fade turn into a slice at times. links courses can be a curse for me.


----------

